# Weed in the vegetable garden? Does anyone know what it is?



## Greenpaph (Jul 10, 2006)

This is growing in the vegetable garden and just bloomed. Does anyone know what it is? I let it grow to see it. I took a photo of the flower and of the whole plant.


----------



## kentuckiense (Jul 10, 2006)

Jimsonweed!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jimsonweed

Don't eat the seeds!


----------



## Heather (Jul 10, 2006)

Nice weed! :rollhappy:


----------



## cdub (Jul 10, 2006)

Yea Jimsonweed! Are only the seeds "poisonous" Zach? Maybe leaves and stems too?


----------



## kentuckiense (Jul 10, 2006)

cdub said:


> Yea Jimsonweed! Are only the seeds "poisonous" Zach? Maybe leaves and stems too?



I'm sure all of it is. I just remember that every few years some teenager back home would go to the hospital for for eating the seeds to get high.


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Jul 10, 2006)

Yup all of it is poisonous, thankfully the seeds are the least toxic part.
It is also one of the Deadly Nightshades, if that name sounds more familiar. And it is also the same genus as the tropical garden plants somtimes called Horn of Plentys or Angel Trumpets(recently split to a new genus Brugmansia), though I always just called them Daturas.

The smell of these plants makes me cringe on some weird level, similar to the way tomato plants does. Supposedly the legend of Werewolves originated with this genus, as "witches" would boil the leaves in beeswax and cover their naked bodies with it. Some went on murderous savage rampages while hallucinating, and were said to be possessd by the spirit of the beast...thus the werewolf tales began.

Jon
________
Yamaha Srx440 Specifications


----------



## Greenpaph (Jul 10, 2006)

Zach,

Thanks very much! So I guess I should get rid of it!

Peter


----------



## cdub (Jul 10, 2006)

Peter,
I have heard of many people cultivating it for the attractive flower. But, if you have little ones (human or animal) around I would enjoy it for a short while then ditch it. 
-Chris


----------



## Heather (Jul 10, 2006)

Jon in SW Ohio said:


> The smell of these plants makes me cringe on some weird level, similar to the way tomato plants does.
> 
> Jon



Tomatoes and potatoes are also members of the nightshade (Solanaceae) family. Many people with arthritis are told to avoid them.
http://www.noarthritis.com/research.htm
I cannot recall the exact details, but the toxins in potatoes that are too old and turn green are the reason one should avoid eating green tinged potatoes. 

Tobacco is in the Solanaceae family as well.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jul 10, 2006)

Datura stramonium!!!! Jimson weed! Yes, all of it is poisonous....while it is hallucinogenic, the atropine and scopolamine will make you feel quite miserable...dilated eyes, very dry mouth, unable to pee....and that's just the mildest consequences. Its very common...it is grown as a decorative plant...because, well, the flowers are really nice. Its close relative (and equally, if not more, toxic ) Brugmansia is getting really popular, at least according to the plant catalogs. Those of you of a certain age (like mine......) may remember Carlos Castaneda's "Don Juan" books? The Datura that Don Juan was into was D. metel....same types of alkaloids, though.....Take care, Eric


----------

